# My Homemade aquarium stand.



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

This is an image of my aquarium stand took me 2 days to build. Just wanted feedback.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job on the stand, I like the coastal theme!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

It looks nice but now I have a sore neck from looking at the pics. :wink:

Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## Chasmodes (Jul 9, 2015)

Nicely done!!!!


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks nice! Great job!


----------

